# Help Me Decide



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

There is a club in Houston offering run-throughs next Sunday. I am trying to decide if i should make the trip or not. It's about two and a half to three hours each way.

Here are the Pros of going: 
-working Flip in a building he's never been in before
-air conditioned building
- it doesn't start until noon so I wouldn't have to leave at the crack of dawn.

And the Cons:
- very small building so only one ring - he really needs practice with a dog working in an adjoining ring.
- it will take a full tank of gas, and gas ain't cheap
- I will be going to Houston again on that Wednesday for a trial the next morning, and there is a match that night at the show site. Seems a little silly to go all that way for the day and then go back three days later.
- They do not take pre-entries, and entries are limited. So I do take a chance that a bunch of people could get there really early and take all the spots.

So what are y'alls thoughts?

-


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would say go except for the fact that you might not get a spot. It would be such a waste to drive all the way there and not be able to do it. Maybe you could call and ask how fast they usually fill up? You may not be able to pre-register but they could tell you either that people usually all get spots or that if you don't show up by X time it is usually all filled up. That might help sway your decision...


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I would take the plung and go for it. Yes gas isnt cheap but if this will be good for Flip then I would got for it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Umm, based on your posted schedule for today, I think you should go - may cut into your nap time but it'll be good for Flip even if you just work him outside the rings


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Umm, based on your posted schedule for today, I think you should go - may cut into your nap time


:



> but it'll be good for Flip even if you just work him outside the rings


well when I said it was a small building, I mean a REALLY small building...enough for one ring, a row of chairs in front of it, and a hallway for crating. So when the dog isn't in the ring there isn't much space to do anything.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I would stay at home and practice. In this economy that is an awful lot of gas/time to get there and not a lot of practice time if you even get in. I would opt to do the trials run-thru since it is in the same location as where I would be trialing the next day.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hawtee said:


> I would stay at home and practice. In this economy that is an awful lot of gas/time to get there and not a lot of practice time if you even get in. I would opt to do the trials run-thru since it is in the same location as where I would be trialing the next day.


Ditto! I'm all for you getting Flip out and what-not, but this seems a little much since there will be a match when you are there for real.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, he is already doing fantastic and there are no guarantees you will even get to work him, and if you do it won't be for long. Why not stay home?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

At first I was thinking go until I got to the last part about limited entry with no pre entry. Now that is just plain silly. If it is anything like around here, people get to matches early and wait in line to sign up just to be first in the ring. I wouldn't want to take the chance of driving all that way to not get an opportunity to use the ring. I would just find a place nearby where you haven't trained so Flip can have training time in a new place and save yourself the drive. But then again I live in CA. All our shows are outdoors so we just pick a new park (and hope animal control doesn't come by) to train when we want to try a new venue. Matches are great and there are just too few of them but, really, to drive all that way to end up just driving back. That would not be fun.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hawtee said:


> I would stay at home and practice. In this economy that is an awful lot of gas/time to get there and not a lot of practice time if you even get in. I would opt to do the trials run-thru since it is in the same location as where I would be trialing the next day.


I had the same thought... :uhoh:

But that's me. We have a few regular fun matches in our area that I haven't been going to because of construction or distances (longer than a half hour in the evenings) - mainly because of gas prices.

I know people who drive down to Toledo (about an hour away from me) for fun matches and I think that's nuts. :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jodie, just train him at the house until before the show. No use creating issues right before a big show as long as you can do a run through there. Save the time and effort and just buy extra ring time at the show site. Is that this weekend?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Kate you are just spoiled :

Michelle trial starts July 21 - a week and a half

I will admit the older I get the lazier I get about this stuff. 

I did have a friend contact me last night about getting together to train in a park one night this week. Not the same as a full ring set up in a nice air conditioned building but better than going out by myself.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Kate you are just spoiled :
> 
> Michelle trial starts July 21 - a week and a half
> 
> ...


Okay that would be our Fargo weekend.. Have fun training this week..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Kate you are just spoiled :


I'm trying to tell myself that right now while I write an $80 check to MB for a two day trial that's only 40 minutes away.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> I'm trying to tell myself that right now while I write an $80 check to MB for a two day trial that's only 40 minutes away.


 
Yep you are spoiled.. 
This weekend it is 3 1/2 hours to the northeast to Duluth and next weekend is 3 1/2 hours to the northwest to Fargo..LOL!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I say stay home and practice.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

When I first read this...and saw that it hadn't started until noon...and how far of a drive it is, my thought changed and I'd say stay home. If you're going to be back down in that area on Wednesday, save some money and stress and train at a different location with Flip. Hopefully you choose the right thing! Best of luck!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am going to join the stay home people. That is a lot of driving and gas...

Can you take him to the mall or something to train?


----------

